# Mcafee



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This computer came with mcafee installed. I don't like it, never did. I installed Avest after I updated with windows 10. Can I uninstall mcafee and if I can will I need to uninstall all of the mcafee that is listed. I didn't buy the update for mcafee. I think it is interfering with my Avest.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, you should only run one antivirus at a time. Uninstall McAfee and Avast should take care of you.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Ruby said:


> This computer came with mcafee installed. I don't like it, never did. I installed Avest after I updated with windows 10. Can I uninstall mcafee and if I can will I need to uninstall all of the mcafee that is listed. I didn't buy the update for mcafee. I think it is interfering with my Avest.


Many computers have two different of their products preinstalled--the antivirus and the site advisor. You can uninstall both of them if you like or keep the site advisor. BE warned though. Sometimes they uninstall easy peasy using the control panel but sometimes you have to download a separate uninstaller. That is one of the first things I remove when I buy a new computer--both of the programs.


----------



## scottdennis (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a twist on anti-virus software that I know is NOT mainstream at all: I think computer users are far better off with NO anti-virus installed. Now hear me out, before you tar and feather me and run me out on a rail.

Most computer users have a false sense of security when it comes to their computers when they have anti-virus software installed. In fact, in a recent research paper, I wrote on the topic of software security, one of the major anti-virus software executives admitted that most AV software only catches less than half of the threats that are out there.

My point is that in many cases where a user has no anti-virus installed, he/she is more paranoid and cautious about "clicking yes" and agreeing to the installation of some malware/spyware, etc. 

With all that said, I do use anti-virus software and keep it up to date. But I am also EXTREMELY paranoid about opening files, installing software, etc. In my opinion, I believe McAfee and Symantec are extremely bloated. I've used AVG and Avast and felt they are much better.

But the bottom line is, whichever AV software you choose, nothing replaces being paranoid about someone being out to steal your information or mess with your computer. The old saying is "just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean someone is not out to get you."


----------

